# Not a pond but.....



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a lot of time driving and I had a question I am hoping sombody can answer.

What would it take to turn Alum Creek reservoir into a top notch fishery?


----------



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

It used to be a lot better, back in the 80s which wasn't that long after it was flooded, I caught a lot of bass in the Howard Road area. Last three times I've been there been skunked! There was an ODNR shocking survey showing a tremendous drop off in the number of bass over the years...of course it's proximity to Columbus makes it possibly the most heavily fished lake at least in our area.

So to answer your question, I don't know!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

a top notch fishery for what species?? I fish it a lot in the fall and winter and believe its already a top notch crappie, musky and saugeye lake but others may other opinions. If its LMB your interested in, the fact that its a flood retention dam is bad for Bass to successfully spawn, too much silt/mud vs gravel, and to much spring fluctuations hurt spawning. This is why the state brought in saugeyes and probably muskies since they both do better since they neither have to spawn, just eat and grow and hopefully be caught, this type of fishery is what the state likes. East Fork, Ceasers creek al have the exact same problem, hence muskys and eyes in CC and at least Muskys and Hybrid stripers in EF. For what its worth, all three lakes are also mediocre channel catfish lakes, not sure why but basically means not enough food for them, maybe the ski's and eyes or stripers are eating more then their fair share of baitfish?? 

Salmonid


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I didn't have a particular species in mind. I would like to see the Musky and SMB fishing get better I suppose, just not sure how it can even happen without something being changed. I'm just not sure what?

Thanks for the replies though.


----------

